# Longer Range Radios



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

My club is interested in purchasing some longer range radios for use at tests/trials. We currently use some basic radios at each stake/test and these work well; however, we need some longer range radios for communications among several locations that are a few miles apart in flat country.

Just looking for recommendations on good radios. It seems like we need some 10+ mile range units for good dependable service. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

You are probably looking at a VHF radio for that kind of range.
Motorola has them as do others.
The FRS radios normally used in training setups will not give your the distance you require.


----------



## wood_duckhunter (Apr 13, 2004)

VHF would work, just becareful with what channals you use. You could alway sign up with a company with 2 way radios.


----------

